# Questions on Employment Visa Form



## lgmagic

Hi friends

I have an offer from a Germany Tech company and i got the employment contract. 
Now I have following questions filling the employment form for German National Visa

1. Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside Germany?
Do this question has any implications on the Visa approval? If answer "yes" to this, will they be considering it negative?

2. Highest vocational / academic qualification
I have a Bachelors degree and a distance learning post graduation degree. Do you think i do not mention the distance learning as the highest qualification as the chances of rejection is high? Kindly let me know what would be better

3. Intended duration of stay in Germany. From: TO:
According to contract it is written that the employment is concluded for an unlimited period. So what should i mention in these?

4. What are your means of subsistence? 
Do i need to have a certain amount as bank balance?


Thanks in advance


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi 

Here are your answers

1. No (As you have unlimited offer or ask your employer's legal partner, who are processing the visa)
2. It's better not to show the distance learning education. Check the grade of your college / university in this website Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank 

Click on "Institutionen" > "Suchen"
If your university has a H+ then it's good.

Also important is in which subject you have done your graduation. For example for me the following happened. 

I have a chemical engineering degree from one of the premier universities of India and I have an experience of 6.5 years in IT. Now they asked me the following question during the visa interview "Is your education and the the Job offer in the same domain ?"

I gave my honest answer with "No", because I am a chemical engineering graduate and I am working in IT field. For this purpose the consulate has send all my documents to the ZAV (Zentrale Auslands- und Fachvermittlung) who will verify whether my educational degree and my job offer are matching or not. Now I am not anymore hopeful about getting the visa. This is my story in short. Although it is very much common to find many people having a different degree than computer science or IT, working in IT, but I am not sure how the ZAV will consider my case. Being associated with German culture and language for the last 8 years, I know Germans are very strict about the degree and the field of work. I have a feeling that they still think that a chemical engineer will only work in a chemical plant and a mechanical engineer will only work in a factory and a mathematics graduate will teach mathematics at school or college. 

3. Unlimited

4. Salary (mention the amount in Euro)

Regards



lgmagic said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have an offer from a Germany Tech company and i got the employment contract.
> Now I have following questions filling the employment form for German National Visa
> 
> 1. Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside Germany?
> Do this question has any implications on the Visa approval? If answer "yes" to this, will they be considering it negative?
> 
> 2. Highest vocational / academic qualification
> I have a Bachelors degree and a distance learning post graduation degree. Do you think i do not mention the distance learning as the highest qualification as the chances of rejection is high? Kindly let me know what would be better
> 
> 3. Intended duration of stay in Germany. From: TO:
> According to contract it is written that the employment is concluded for an unlimited period. So what should i mention in these?
> 
> 4. What are your means of subsistence?
> Do i need to have a certain amount as bank balance?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## expatgal

lgmagic said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have an offer from a Germany Tech company and i got the employment contract.
> Now I have following questions filling the employment form for German National Visa
> 
> 1. Do you intend to maintain your permanent residence outside Germany?
> Do this question has any implications on the Visa approval? If answer "yes" to this, will they be considering it negative?
> 
> 2. Highest vocational / academic qualification
> I have a Bachelors degree and a distance learning post graduation degree. Do you think i do not mention the distance learning as the highest qualification as the chances of rejection is high? Kindly let me know what would be better
> 
> 3. Intended duration of stay in Germany. From: TO:
> According to contract it is written that the employment is concluded for an unlimited period. So what should i mention in these?
> 
> 4. What are your means of subsistence?
> Do i need to have a certain amount as bank balance?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


You have an employment contract, shouldn't (I don't know) the employer be able to help you?


----------



## lgmagic

Thanks #wingsofdesire for all the information
Another things is what do i answer to this?

"Proposed place of residence in Germany "

I haven't finalized on an apartment still. Is this a mandatory field?


@expatgal, Yes, they said they would help if this gets complicated in India.


----------



## UdayBASIS

lgmagic said:


> Thanks #wingsofdesire for all the information
> Another things is what do i answer to this?
> 
> "Proposed place of residence in Germany "
> 
> I haven't finalized on an apartment still. Is this a mandatory field?
> 
> 
> @expatgal, Yes, they said they would help if this gets complicated in India.


Hi,

Ask the employer, whether they would provide a short term Hotel Accomodation 9for ex: 2 to 3 weeks) from the DOJ. If this aspect has not been discussed, then do negotiate. Most employers are very open to this point, considering the fact that the employee is from Another country and may not necessarily have contacts for doing the same, as on arrival.

If that is the case, then provide that address.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## beppi

lgmagic said:


> "Proposed place of residence in Germany "
> I haven't finalized on an apartment still. Is this a mandatory field?


Your residence permit application is processed by the authorities of the town you'll reside in.
Without filling this, they'll not know where to send it for processing.
Therefore it is mandatory.
Changing town of residence before the process is completed is possible, but will cause delays (weeks or months).


----------

